# 1965 GTO production numbers



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

I have a 65 GTO (Coupe) that is a factory 4 speed Tri-Power. I know that there were only 8319 Coupes produced in 65 but can’t find anything on how many came with a Tri-Power and then how many of those came with a 4 speed. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ohio66GTO said:


> I have a 65 GTO (Coupe) that is a factory 4 speed Tri-Power. I know that there were only 8319 Coupes produced in 65 but can’t find anything on how many came with a Tri-Power and then how many of those came with a 4 speed. Any info would be appreciated.



Those numbers are not known. Pontiac did not break them down like that. The best you can do is verify your car through PHS and get the original documents for your car if you do not already have them. These will tell you if the car is original as well as the tri-power and 4-speed - which are often added on.

I have one book that states that of the 307,083 Tempests built which would include the Tempest, Tempest Custom, Lemans, and GTO option, 68.9% had automatics, 18.8% had 4-speeds, and assume the remainder were 3-speed manual. 77.1% had a V8 while 22.9% has a 6Cyl. 27.8% had dual exhaust, but I would guess that this also included all models & body styles that offered the 389CI with the dual exhaust as an option as well as the 326CI and 326 HO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Thanks. I just figured out the percentages that had 4 speeds and Tri-Powers of all the GTO’s manufactured and applied that to the total Coupes made. I assume it would come out pretty close on average. What I came up with was about 1600-1700 manufactured. I did get the PHS docs too and it is a factory 4 speed Tri-Power. Came with 3.90 gears. I was just curious if there were any actual numbers. Thanks again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There _are _pretty close actual numbers, just not available to us. If you were to examine every PHS for every '65 Pontiac, you'd be really close. With 100's of thousands of VIN's to go through at PHS services, not happening....at least not yet. Some documents were destroyed in a fire, so there are a few '65 Pontiacs out there with no PHS available. While something like 65-70% of '65 GTO's were stickshift, less than 20 % came with tripower. Even fewer were M-21 3.90 cars. Fewer still were coupes. I held onto the only real '65 tripower GTO I came across in 1982 for that very reason....real ones are very rare. Mine's a hardtop, and not a 3.90/M-21 car, so not nearly as rare as your coupe. Mine also no longer has the original block. And so it goes..........


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Really interesting and good info to know. Really like this site because of knowledgeable guys like you. From everything I’ve come up with as far as the numbers everything on mine is original, trans, rear end, and Tri-Power intake with original carbs. All metal seems original with a repaint in the 80’s that still looks good. Only thing not original is the engine but I managed to find an original 65 WS block that I will be rebuilding to put in it. I like you will keeping mine for a long time.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Any updates on the rebuild? That sounds awesome to have a factory coupe 4-speed tri-power with 3.90's, so cool! Mine is a "plain" coupe 4-speed 4bbl A/C car from the factory, now with tri-power and Safe-T-Track 3.23's. Love the coupes (except for when someone in the next lane wants to talk to you and you have to lean across the car to roll down the window!).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Back in the day, I didn't like the coupes due to styling. That said, I have driven both, and coupes are a lot more solid feeling and are tighter and stronger overall. And in '64 and '65, they look fantastic. I would be proud to have a coupe these days!


----------

